# Well Test Course Notes



## محمد الاكرم (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام
ملف ممتاز
Well Test Course Notes
http://www.4shared.com/document/bUNlyL-p/Well_Test_Course_Notes.html

الشكر لصاحبه
وفقكم الله


----------



## fattahmine (3 فبراير 2011)

many thanks brother it is very helpfull


----------



## ج.ناردين (9 مارس 2011)

غاية الروعة ما قدمت
وأصبح في جعبتي الان كغيره مما تقدم
تسلم يا رب
دمت بخير


----------



## eng-sari (9 مارس 2011)

thank u very much


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------

